# Shower fixtures in a camp



## sprdave (Nov 22, 2014)

A bible camp here is replacing their showers, and Im not into the commercial stuff and what's good.

Currently they have Moen residential (in-wall) shower control and head, and they hope to do something better quality/more commercial grade. Something exposed/surface mount that will stand up to some abuse, available parts from a reputable company, but not fancy/expensive.

One Ive seen is the Speakman Sentinal Mark ii, http://www.speakmancompany.com/products/detail/S-1496-AF, these any good?

Another way is to fix the temperature with one good anti-scald mixing valve and just have valves (possibly timed) at the showers. But I know them well enough from other projects that even if they agree "it is what it is", that as soon as people start complaining and asking to change the temperature, they will get uptight about making the people happy. (and change/redo things).

So recommendations out there for "institutions" like this?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

PZ is a site for those in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. 

Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


Thanks.


----------



## sprdave (Nov 22, 2014)

Done, must have missed that requirement.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Other than going with Symmons, I'd just leave the Moen in there. I think Delta is better than Moen but that is just a Ford/Chevy debate.

What is their real problem with the Moen valves?

Edit: Mounted outside wall? Their going to have problems no matter what brand they put in.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> PZ is a site for those in the plumbing trade. You are welcome to view the site and use the information available to you. Please refrain from posting until you have established that you are active in the trade. Start here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/ Thanks.


Ya but he's an electrician/plumber. How cool is that. Wow, he's got super powers

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## sprdave (Nov 22, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Other than going with Symmons, I'd just leave the Moen in there. I think Delta is better than Moen but that is just a Ford/Chevy debate.
> 
> What is their real problem with the Moen valves?
> 
> Edit: Mounted outside wall? Their going to have problems no matter what brand they put in.


They are ripping out the walls as there are issues with walls and rotting out already, I believe some from the drains not properly done. They want to have it exposed this time for accessibility. They've had the handles get broken off, replace lots of parts, etc. and would like something more durable, but maybe they're all going to be the same that way.

They are in an exterior wall currently. Or do you mean if they use exposed mount they will have issues?

Im not likely doing much of the work, I just help out this non-profit sometimes. They have a plumber(farmer) (I think did the showers a few years ago) that likely will do it, but Im trying to point them a better direction so it's not hacked in. So turning to people with more experience.

Didn't know it required powers to do more than one thing lol, being a normal person must be boring.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Plumbing is not designed to be exposed. Especially for people that are already tearing up faucets. If it is being exposed, then it is hacked.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Otherwise, if it must be exposed, then have them put it in galvanized steel.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Steel pipe and a hose bib work out perfect.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

I install quite a few Delta Victorian 1700 series shower valves in rental properties and owner- occupied homes, and have never had a problem. 

They have shut offs built into the valves (shuts offs on shower valves a code requirement in Louisiana), are pressure balanced, have a separate temperature control handle on top of the water volume control handle, and they look nice. They come in standard chrome, brush nickel and oil rubbed bronze finishes. Tho, I'm not sure how they are finished - plated over brass or what?? - so I'm not sure how the trim finish would hold up in an exposed outdoor setting. Of course, Delta has universal valves so you can change out the trim with different models if you want.

They retail online anywhere from $128 to $182 plus tax and shipping.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Symmons makes some very durable institutional stuff...

Symmons Safetymix Exposed...

Symmons Safetymix Exposed supply in wall...

Symmons Safetymix...

The Symmons Hydapipe System is probably a better option...

If you want to install temperature controlled supply and meter usage to avoid waste...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Put a Symmons in and be a hero, sorry stealing someone's quote

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Apparently someone saw those Symmons Safetymix Exposed Shower systems while in jail. I don't know who tho. Lol

I've installed Symmons valves before in residential applications, nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cajunhiker said:


> Apparently someone saw those Symmons Safetymix Exposed Shower systems while in jail. I don't know who tho. Lol
> 
> I've installed Symmons valves before in residential applications, nothing but good things to say about it.


Is that where you saw them? :laughing:

I saw then in the home of the NCAA Men & Women Basketball Champions...
The UConn Huskies....


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

RJ where are you? :sleeping:


----------



## Kleinfelterj (Jan 23, 2012)

Bradley brand panels are the what we used to install in high school locker rooms. Never had a call back


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Install a moentrol and be a zero! Just kidding


----------



## panther (Oct 27, 2010)

I like Moen, but with a Symmons, I think they'll be happy. I have Symmons in my house and they have performed flawlessly.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i would use a kohler industrial exposed shower valve. k-7252, k-7254, or k-7258.:thumbsup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I know it is a bible camp and with "him" on your side you should be okay...
But I think I'd stick with the pressure balance Symmons Safetymix...:thumbup:


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Kleinfelterj said:


> Bradley brand panels are the what we used to install in high school locker rooms. Never had a call back


Those are good faucets right there,have put those in also and they are durable but probably out of his price range


----------

